# My first froglet.... YES!!!!



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally, I now have my first morphed froglet. It's a R.Variabilis Tor Linbo line. The parents breed regularly, but this is the first froglet I have from them so far. I'm so excited. Here are some pictures. The pictures are not that good since I have a bad camera and in addition to that, this guy is so tiny. The coloration is quite interesting at this point. It's more of a golden color instead of the green from the parents.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome!! Congrats are in order! While it may be yellow now, the color will more than likely change as it matures.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome man, did the parents raise him or did you?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I raised it. When I first got the parents, I let them try to raise some, but was never succesful. I'm not sure if it was because the vivarium was only about 6 months established, therefore not enough algea or for different reasons. I did see the male transport once and I also kept track of the tadpole he transported. He eventually died in the axis of one of the broms. So that's why I decided to start raising them myself.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!! wha do you mean not eanough algae?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Julio said:


> congrats!! wha do you mean not eanough algae?


I was told by a local breeder that tads use ff carcasses and the algae accumulated on the plants as their main foodsource. That when a viv is relatively new, the broms don't have enough algea accumulated for the tads to feed from. Is this theory correct? In case it wasn't I still fed them tad bites every once in a while, but didn't seem to make a difference. Once I started to raise them myself, I used tad bites first, then added spirulina later because I didn't have any. That's how they started to survive.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Brom axils dont usually have algae grwoing on them, tads deposited in brom axils by the parents are usually egg fed, so they are not just left to fend on their own.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Julio said:


> Brom axils dont usually have algae grwoing on them, tads deposited in brom axils by the parents are usually egg fed, so they are not just left to fend on their own.


Has anyone seen variabilis lay unfertilized feeder eggs for their tadpoles? I know my group will breed in canisters that have tadpoles and then the tads eat the eggs. If I pull them out, the eggs develop.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, I might have misunderstood him them. He might have said that if they don't lay for the tads to feed, then the tads would have a bigger chance of survival with the small amount of algae and ff carcasses in the broms.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Aurotaenia said:


> Has anyone seen variabilis lay unfertilized feeder eggs for their tadpoles? I know my group will breed in canisters that have tadpoles and then the tads eat the eggs. If I pull them out, the eggs develop.


 Nope. I've never seen it happen. My variabilis have breed a couple of times on the canister with tads or developing eggs just like yours, but I've never seen them lay unfertilized feeder eggs.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> Brom axils dont usually have algae grwoing on them, tads deposited in brom axils by the parents are usually egg fed, so they are not just left to fend on their own.


A few of the larger broms I just got while in Florida had a ton of algae in them. . . . 

And to the OP thats awesome !!! Itll be sweet to watch the little guy grow.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Aurotaenia said:


> Has anyone seen variabilis lay unfertilized feeder eggs for their tadpoles? I know my group will breed in canisters that have tadpoles and then the tads eat the eggs. If I pull them out, the eggs develop.


sounds more like cannibalizing.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Update. Here are some pictures I took today. He seems to be eating good. There is a good amount of springtails in his temporary container. In regards to the algae subject. I too notice it on my brom leafs.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on the froglet. For me, successful breeding is the proof I need that I'm treating my frogs well. Good job!!

Richard.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

The cute little guy looks lonely...I'll PM you my mailing address and I'll find him some buddies!  
All kidding aside, he looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Arrynia said:


> The cute little guy looks lonely...I'll PM you my mailing address and I'll find him some buddies!
> All kidding aside, he looks great! Keep up the good work!




LOL  He won't be lonely for long, maybe a couple of months. I have 7 healthy tads in the water. He is very active and seems quite bold. Doesn't really care when I go take a peek to see how he's doing. Thanks.


----------

